# FS 180g acrylic tank with pics -reduced to $200



## onefishtwofish

4ftx3ftx2ft bottom drilled with refugium and plumbing. is way too big for my mobile home......have to see it to imagine. I had it delivered sight unseen.......silly me. will need a pump. has rounded corners and black on side. I am asking $250 it has some small scratches that will disipate in looks when full but a few will need buffing but if using for s/w or africans which was my plan the rockwork will cover. 

thank you, come again


----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## macframalama

why are you not on the island...


----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## onefishtwofish




----------



## onefishtwofish

i really want this off my porch.................great turtle or reptile /lizard tank------ price reduced


----------



## onefishtwofish

bump bump bump............playpen???????...................


----------



## onefishtwofish

bump this big white elephant


----------



## onefishtwofish

still available..............


----------



## STANKYfish

This is a very nice tank for either salt or fresh. Why is it still on your deck?


----------



## onefishtwofish

too heavy to move....................with a nice table cloth it holds fake plants nicely.


----------



## STANKYfish

:lol: i meant that someone should have bought this beauty tank already


----------



## onefishtwofish

welll...........we are way out in mission


----------



## shady280

Yeah mission so far away from civilization. Lol. Nice tank too and a good price. I'd be killed if that happened to fall off a truck at my place. Lol. Free bump


----------



## onefishtwofish

bump............still here


----------



## onefishtwofish

still here................


----------



## shady280

considering.... will pm u


----------



## onefishtwofish

still here................


----------



## onefishtwofish

bumped up..................will be posting to c/l soon....................


----------



## onefishtwofish

bumped for reduced price for weekend sale...........................its a Kathies sick of eating toast sale............


----------



## onefishtwofish

bump.......nice day for a drive......................


----------



## onefishtwofish

price reduced @200$


----------



## onefishtwofish

yup......still here. on my porch, way out in mission.


----------



## Foxtail

If you still have this in November, I may just grab it... Looks like it will still be there lol. I don't know why no one has grabbed it yet. Can it be polished up?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia

Foxtail said:


> If you still have this in November, I may just grab it... Looks like it will still be there lol. I don't know why no one has grabbed it yet. Can it be polished up?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Why wait till November when u can get it now


----------



## Foxtail

Because I'm poor until then... Stop rubbing it in!  plus its my body in November and I may be able to justify it to the wife easier lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia

U can always think of something, like an early xmas present?  U cant let this go just like that  lol


----------



## onefishtwofish

hi. just to update..........the sump is pending so tank is 150. yes it can be buffed . not alot required but i dont have knowledge or technoloy......................i have had trade offers but i have so many xtra tanks as it is.........


----------

